# Cits ... >  LED izmantošana fotogrāfija

## Fotostudija

Atradu dažas LED fotogrāfijas, kuras tika fotografētas ar ilgu slēdža laiku un izmantojot LED gaismas diodes.





Varbūt kādam ir zināšanas padalīties, kādas LED diodes jāpērk un kāds barošanas avots, lai tās strādātu un tās varētu izmantot fotogrāfijā?

----------


## Slowmo

Nav jau starpības, kādas diodes. Ka tik spīd pietiekami labi. Paņem lukturīti, iekarini auklā un zīmē ar gaismu kā vēlies.

----------


## next

Diodes jau principaa visas apmeeram liidziigas, tur vairaak jaadomaa kaa gaismu moduleet laikaa un telpaa.

----------


## Fotostudija

Kā ir LED diodēm ar strāvas patēriņu, tās var karināt pie 12 voltu baterijas cik uziet?

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Ja tev baterija bezgalīgi liela, tad "LEDiožu diodes" vari kārt tādā pat skaitā. Tik sakombinē attiecīgi virknē/paralēli, lai nebūtu daudz uz pretestībām jākritina. Kā būsi dzirdējis, LED ir daudz ekonomiskākas par lampiņām, īpaši sarkanās. Attiecīgi "extra bright" ar varāk kandelām būs rijīgākas. Bet priekš tam taču ir datu lapas internetā.

----------


## Slowmo

Šeit ir īstais laiks iemācīties Oma likumu.
Pa tiešo pie 12V diodi slēgt nevarēs, ja vienīgi tā nav diode, kurā jau iekšā iebūvēta pretestība. Diodei ir salīdzinoši zema pretestība (strāvas plūšanas virzienā), tāpēc strāva jāierobežo ar rezistora palīdzību.

----------

